# Bill Kelliher Signature Friedman Head: Butterslax



## technomancer (Jan 15, 2016)

Somebody on one of the Facebook groups I'm on saw Bill Kelliher playing this at Tone Merchants. Looks like Bill Kelliher may be getting a signature Friedman head. The cab is a 2x12/2x15

EDIT: Friedman's A&R / Marketing guy chimed in there is not an official signature head yet, just some prototypes for what could become one
EDIT: so yeah, bitch lied


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 15, 2016)

Looks sick. I'm staying far away from it. It's going to cost way more than I'm comfortable paying and if I play it I'm gonna want one. What's the little side to side switch down by the input for? SAT switch?

Let me know what you think when yours shows up tech!


----------



## JD27 (Jan 15, 2016)

I thought I heard something about him getting one. I know in a Rig Rundown video he did not too long ago, he was using the BE100 and JJ100. Wonder what these will be like. I would sell a kidney for JJ100.

Seriously, can it possibly sound any better than this? It's already at dangerous GAS levels.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 15, 2016)

steinmetzify said:


> Looks sick. I'm staying far away from it. It's going to cost way more than I'm comfortable paying and if I play it I'm gonna want one. What's the little side to side switch down by the input for? SAT switch?
> 
> Let me know what you think when yours shows up tech!



It'll be a while, Blurple killed my wallet for the next few months unless I sell something... though I did debate between that and a JJ and went with the PRS because it was more or less a one off while the JJs will be around

That said I still want a freaking JJ, I really did not need to see this 

I wonder if that's a three position for power / standby or if the power is on the back.


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 15, 2016)

JD27 said:


> I thought I heard something about him getting one. I know in a Rig Rundown video he did not too long ago, he was using the BE100 and JJ100. Wonder what these will be like. I would sell a kidney for JJ100.
> 
> Seriously, can it possibly sound any better than this? It's already at dangerous GAS levels.




That video is making me GAS like crazy, love that tone


----------



## rokket2005 (Jan 15, 2016)

The Kelliher double j video might've been the one that made me originally want a double j. I'm sure the kelliher amp sounds awesome too, but I as much as I'd love to have a jj, I already have an ecstacy which sounds amazing and theres enough overlap tonally that I can't justify having another marshall voiced amp.


----------



## Yianni54 (Jan 16, 2016)

How are Friedman amps? How do they compare to Mesa's? There not metal amps right, more of a vintage kinda a thing? Thanks


----------



## Zado (Jan 16, 2016)

Yianni54 said:


> How are Friedman amps? How do they compare to Mesa's? There not metal amps right, more of a vintage kinda a thing? Thanks



I've only played the BE100, but it delivers metal in spades. Impossible to have it sounding *bad*, totally killed any Mesa I've tried, tho must be said I'm no Mesa fan. Does the hot rodded marshall tones (think Doug Aldrich) very very well.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Jan 16, 2016)

Never heard a Friedman I didn't like. Bills riffs though...hnnngggggg


----------



## dhgrind (Jan 16, 2016)

hopefully better build quality than the sigs carrying his name on them gibby's tho....


----------



## technomancer (Jan 16, 2016)

Yianni54 said:


> How are Friedman amps? How do they compare to Mesa's? There not metal amps right, more of a vintage kinda a thing? Thanks





Zado said:


> I've only played the BE100, but it delivers metal in spades. Impossible to have it sounding *bad*, totally killed any Mesa I've tried, tho must be said I'm no Mesa fan. Does the hot rodded marshall tones (think Doug Aldrich) very very well.



I own a BE100 and yeah plenty of gain to do metal.


----------



## Decipher (Jan 16, 2016)

That's awesome!! I have serious GAS for the JJ..... But now this....


----------



## budda (Jan 16, 2016)

There's a BE1000 local to me, so if you want one for probably a better deal then you'd find stateside, holler 

It's cool to know he uses friedman now. I loved the last album, no idea what's used on it 

also makes me wonder what the deal is with them and Orange...


----------



## technomancer (Jan 21, 2016)

The amp is at NAMM apparently but no word on if it's formally released or not 

EDIT: It's official, Butterslax


----------



## technomancer (Jan 22, 2016)

And a couple of the usual terrible quality NAMM clips


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jan 22, 2016)

Freidman is top notch stuff, from the folks who were behind VHT.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 22, 2016)

Well that just doesn't help my Friedman GAS.


----------



## narad (Jan 22, 2016)

"Got the scoop from Bill on his new signature amp coming soon. Watch out for the Friedman Butterslax. 3 channels and all of that jazz."

Posted in November on some other guitar forum I'd never heard of! Man, I was so behind on this scoop  Anyway, I want it...not sure how they could improve over the JJ though.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Jan 22, 2016)

Bills done well for himself with the Signature gear, pity Gibson no longer do the Halcyon (at least its not on the Artist site) I was wondering where the Butterslax thing came from but apparently its his Ebay name too:

Bill Kelliher Gibson Black Explorer Guitar 1992 with Signed Extra Pickguard 711106003122 | eBay

Anyone want a Gibson Explorer played by Bill?

Anyway I'd probably get a JJ before Bills. But then I don't have the money for either of these and would probably be able to afford a Hovercraft Dwarvenaut before either of these.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 22, 2016)

CaptainD00M said:


> Bills done well for himself with the Signature gear, pity Gibson no longer do the Halcyon (at least its not on the Artist site) I was wondering where the Butterslax thing came from but apparently its his Ebay name too:
> 
> Bill Kelliher Gibson Black Explorer Guitar 1992 with Signed Extra Pickguard 711106003122 | eBay
> 
> ...



It's his old band name (first one maybe?). And that is indeed his ebay page. He has pretty cool guitars on there sometimes. I saw a RD that was made for Ghost that he was selling. It went for a ton of money though.


----------



## rifftrauma (Jan 22, 2016)

Man I wish Bill and Brent would jump to PRS and land signature series. Gibson still sketches me out too much. Love seeing Bill land the Friedman sig though. They were both running Axe FX the last time I saw them live. I wonder if Bill's going to keep using them as just FX processors.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 22, 2016)

rifftrauma said:


> Man I wish Bill and Brent would jump to PRS and land signature series. Gibson still sketches me out too much. Love seeing Bill land the Friedman sig though. They were both running Axe FX the last time I saw them live. I wonder if Bill's going to keep using them as just FX processors.



That's what he was doing in the last Rig Rundown I saw. He did say he like the Friedman models though.


----------



## rifftrauma (Jan 22, 2016)

Assuming these will also be carrying the $3699 price tag like the other signature heads?


----------



## JD27 (Jan 22, 2016)

rifftrauma said:


> Assuming these will also be carrying the $3699 price tag like the other signature heads?



Does a bear crap in the woods?


----------



## CaptainD00M (Jan 22, 2016)

JD27 said:


> Does a bear crap in the woods?



yes, and if you're lucky they crap friedman amps. Only one in twelve bears craps a friedman, and only one in nine of those bears that crap freedman's craps a signature head.

So thats why they cost so much, its expensive business following bears around the woods for days hoping they .... amps.

but srsly why did the Halcyon only do one year of production run, and now is nowhere to be seen. I would have thought it would have sold well.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 22, 2016)

CaptainD00M said:


> yes, and if you're lucky they crap friedman amps. Only one in twelve bears craps a friedman, and only one in nine of those bears that crap freedman's craps a signature head.
> 
> So thats why they cost so much, its expensive business following bears around the woods for days hoping they .... amps.
> 
> *but srsly why did the Halcyon only do one year of production run, and now is nowhere to be seen. I would have thought it would have sold well.*



Because they were limited runs just like the Golden Axe.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Jan 22, 2016)

JD27 said:


> Because they were limited runs just like the Golden Axe.



Ah, I didn't pay attention to that bit. Oh well I live in hope one day maybe I can snag a battered 2nd hand one.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 22, 2016)

rifftrauma said:


> Assuming these will also be carrying the $3699 price tag like the other signature heads?



It is not likely to be cheaper with three channels


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2016)

Fluff managed to get a recording of it. Sounds like the most chug-happy Friedman so far.

https://www.facebook.com/riffsandbeards/videos/580000752148407/


----------



## jc986 (Jan 22, 2016)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Freidman is top notch stuff, from the folks who were behind VHT.



Sure you aren't thinking of Fryette? I had never heard of Dave Friedman being involved with VHT. Steven Fryette was the main guy behind VHT.


----------



## rokket2005 (Jan 22, 2016)

^Yeah, Dave Friedman was RACKSYSTEMS. He did a bunch of pedal boards and racks for LA guys throughout the 90's and into the 2000's.


----------



## wakjob (Jan 22, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fluff managed to get a recording of it. Sounds like the most chug-happy Friedman so far.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/riffsandbeards/videos/580000752148407/



Tough call between this and the 'Naked' for all things chugolicious.


----------



## jeff5371 (Jan 22, 2016)

Yianni54 said:


> How are Friedman amps? How do they compare to Mesa's? There not metal amps right, more of a vintage kinda a thing? Thanks



Not at all, or at least not for the only one I've tried and own which is the JJ 100. Both the BE channel and JBE channel can do any kind of metal in spades. (And rock/hard rock, etc., whatever you want) There is not a bad tone to be had with that amp. Clean, mild break up, mid gain, high gain, drop tunings, whatever. 

Now Butterslax...man that looks like a GREAT amp. Friedman's are just awesome.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 23, 2016)

According to somebody at NAMM Butterslax will be $3800


----------



## JD27 (Jan 23, 2016)

I need to win the lottery so I can afford one, but I guess $200 for an extra channel isn't bad by Friedman standards.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2016)

Was browsing TGP and saw this tidbit:



> I have been chatting with Bill about this amp since he bought my old 2203 a few months ago. He told me it's based on Smallbox Plexi clean, BE & JBE. Cabinet has 2x15" and 2x12"


----------



## technomancer (Jan 23, 2016)

^ I've seen the above as well... I've also seen comments from people that owned a JJ and played this at NAMM and it is not the JBE channel. I think the description was a JBE on steroids


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2016)

I guess it's based on the SB, BE, and JBE, but tweaked to his specs?


----------



## narad (Jan 23, 2016)

So with Friedman putting their amps in the normal distribution channels now, does anyone know if the musiciansfriend 15%+ off sort of coupons typically work on these? $3800 is hard to swallow.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 23, 2016)

narad said:


> So with Friedman putting their amps in the normal distribution channels now, does anyone know if the musiciansfriend 15%+ off sort of coupons typically work on these? $3800 is hard to swallow.



Nobody is supposed to give discounts on Friedmans, if they get caught giving one they can lose their dealership. I've even tried calling and talking to multiple reps and no luck.


----------



## protest (Jan 23, 2016)

Yea you're more likely to have a shop throw in some stuff for you then you are to find someone that is going to discount. Guitar Center is having a spend fifty get $10 GC bucks... So buy one Friedman get $760 extra to GC lol.... It's actually probably capped at a couple hundred though


----------



## JD27 (Jan 23, 2016)

technomancer said:


> Nobody is supposed to give discounts on Friedmans, if they get caught giving one they can lose their dealership. I've even tried calling and talking to multiple reps and no luck.



No discounts!  It's settled, just going to have to part with that extra kidney I've been carrying around for 35 years.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2016)

JD27 said:


> No discounts!  It's settled, just going to have to part with that extra kidney I've been carrying around for 35 years.



God gave you two for a reason.


----------



## protest (Jan 24, 2016)

The fuzz steals the show.

[Youtubevid]LLZBMhxhq2Y[/MEDIA]


----------



## technomancer (Jan 24, 2016)

Some really cool stuff there... also Free the Tone pedals  This does not bode well for my wallet this year 

Got to love that they built a freaking room so they could turn stuff up at NAMM


----------



## budda (Jan 24, 2016)

technomancer said:


> Some really cool stuff there... also Free the Tone pedals  This does not bode well for my wallet this year
> 
> Got to love that they built a freaking room so they could turn stuff up at NAMM



They knew they had to - only the at home guys worry about how it sounds at low volume


----------



## mongey (Jan 24, 2016)

that amp sounds incredible

too band it will be $8k here in Oz


----------



## SloeGin (Jan 25, 2016)

With Bill himself

[Youtubevid]A-2f1vSCUzc[/Youtubevid]


----------



## JD27 (Jan 25, 2016)

It does sound awesome (as if that was ever going to be a question). For $3899 I would want an actual clean channel though. His version of clean is pretty funny. I think the JJ100 is still what I would choose first.


----------



## Decipher (Jan 25, 2016)

JD27 said:


> It does sound awesome (as if that was ever going to be a question). For $3899 I would want an actual clean channel though. His version of clean is pretty funny. I think the JJ100 is still what I would choose first.


Same here.  I think I'll continue my plan on saving for a JJ100 but I may opt for the Butterslax cab! The 2x12-2x15 would be awesome.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 25, 2016)

Quote from another forum from somebody that was at NAMM



El Mariachi said:


> I hung out a couple of times at the Friedman booth this trip. The Butterslax is a brutal amp. I hate to say it but Bill's video with Premier Guitar doesn't do it justice. The videos of Alex and Greg at the top of the thread are closer to what it does.
> 
> One of Dave's reps was saying that the "Clean" channel is basically the Plexi channel of the Smallbox, the "BE" Channel is the JBE, and the "HBE" channel is just about as far as they could go. It's brutal and has tons of gain, yet keeps some of that Friedman characteristic.
> 
> It's pretty darned beastly.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2016)

Did anyone confirm what the cab is? Is is standard 4x12 or the rumored 2x12 + 2x15?


----------



## Hachetjoel (Jun 3, 2016)

I haven't seen any update so I just wanted to let you guys know it's in stock
Friedman Butterslax Bill Kelliher Signature Head - 100-Watt, 3-Channels, w/EL34s | Sweetwater.com

also looks like you can opt for either a 4x12 or a 2x12+2x15

Friedman 412 Checkered - 170W 4x12" Cabinet | Sweetwater.com

Friedman 412/15 Checkered - 170W 2x12" and 2x15" Cabinet | Sweetwater.com


----------



## technomancer (Jun 3, 2016)

Oh wow they added the 412/15 since the last time I looked


----------



## budda (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm sure someone here will get it and love it. I'm sticking with my JCM800 2203


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jun 3, 2016)

So much yes!!


----------



## technomancer (Jun 4, 2016)

budda said:


> I'm sure someone here will get it and love it. I'm sticking with my JCM800 2203



Honestly I'd love to try one but the only way I could keep one if I ordered it is to sell something else... and I don't have anything that would cover it that I'm willing to move at this point.


----------



## budda (Jun 4, 2016)

technomancer said:


> Honestly I'd love to try one but the only way I could keep one if I ordered it is to sell something else... and I don't have anything that would cover it that I'm willing to move at this point.



I tried a BE100 and while it sounded great, and I know it's better built than my 800... I can get that sound without spending that money. And that's ok - some guys can afford to spend that money for the sound, I'm just not in that group.

Do you want a less expensive PRS to go with your collection?


----------



## technomancer (Jun 4, 2016)

budda said:


> I tried a BE100 and while it sounded great, and I know it's better built than my 800... I can get that sound without spending that money. And that's ok - some guys can afford to spend that money for the sound, I'm just not in that group.
> 
> Do you want a less expensive PRS to go with your collection?



You can get in the ballpark, but you really can't get the BE100 sound out of an 800 and a boost... I've owned both and played them side by side with a boatload of different boosts on the 800. If they sounded the same my BE100 would have been sold long ago  Especially when playing at non-stage volumes... the BE100's master is fantastic.

The only PRS I'm still looking to add is an SC245 eventually


----------



## budda (Jun 4, 2016)

technomancer said:


> You can get in the ballpark, but you really can't get the BE100 sound out of an 800 and a boost... I've owned both and played them side by side with a boatload of different boosts on the 800. If they sounded the same my BE100 would have been sold long ago  Especially when playing at non-stage volumes... the BE100's master is fantastic.
> 
> The only PRS I'm still looking to add is an SC245 eventually



I am willing to be that there is some pedal out there that will get the 800 to be a BE, though I don't know what it is. To me, there was nothing inherent in the BE's tone that put it above a solid pedal in front of an old Marshall.

For home use, the master volume thing is definitely a consideration (and why I use garage band or a 15W MG series). Most amps win over a JCM800 in that department . That being said, I'm glad I'm in a band where said amp is at gig volumes 99% of the time.

I'm sure I could turn mine into an SC245, but I'm not sure it would measure up to your collection sadly.


----------



## hairychris (Jun 7, 2016)

Not cheap in the UK....

https://new.andertons.co.uk/p/BUTTE...slax-bill-kelliher-of-mastadon-signature-head

Owch.

That's 4590USD....


----------



## Xcaliber (Jun 7, 2016)

Son of a...I just watched the JJ100 video after reading back through this thread and now I'm going to have to sell both my kidneys, my eyes and possibly my first born to get one.

Thanks guys.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 7, 2016)

Xcaliber said:


> Son of a...I just watched the JJ100 video after reading back through this thread and now I'm going to have to sell both my kidneys, my eyes and possibly my first born to get one.
> 
> Thanks guys.



Bah you under value your parts, one kidney should be plenty


----------



## mongey (Jun 7, 2016)

hairychris said:


> Not cheap in the UK....
> 
> https://new.andertons.co.uk/p/BUTTE...slax-bill-kelliher-of-mastadon-signature-head
> 
> ...



Similar price here in oz. just under 6k which is just on $4500 usd at the moment.


----------



## Zado (Jun 8, 2016)

Around 4.3k here in Eu, which isn't bad compared to pricings around the planet. Still far too much for my taste tho


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Jun 9, 2016)

What is he playing at 1:35 in the video? That sounds sick!!!


----------



## mniel8195 (Jun 9, 2016)

this may not be relevant but having owned a 5150 III and a friedman smallbox there is a world of difference in tone, and feel, especially once you put it through a mic or reactive load. And i know the evh is very popular just like an old 800.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jun 9, 2016)

I think i need this amp in my life!!


----------



## Zado (Jun 10, 2016)

mniel8195 said:


> this may not be relevant but having owned a 5150 III and a friedman smallbox there is a world of difference in tone, and feel, especially once you put it through a mic or reactive load. And i know the evh is very popular just like an old 800.



Well, while the SmallBox is a splendid tube head, the 5153 is just a great amp for the price


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jun 14, 2016)

Just got my butterslax in and it's a beast! I'm playing it through a 2×12 marshall cab until my other cab comes in. I'm going to try to get a NAD up and review of the amp soon. But first impressions are really good so far.


----------



## Hachetjoel (Jun 15, 2016)

So you're going to have a butterslax and a Rhodes Gemini I want to hear that together


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 15, 2016)

Someone buy it and send it to Fractal please


----------



## Hachetjoel (Jun 15, 2016)

fractal makes enough money they can buy it themselves.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jun 15, 2016)

Hachetjoel said:


> So you're going to have a butterslax and a Rhodes Gemini I want to hear that together



I cancelled my Rhodes to get the Butterslax, only way i could afford it. But the Butterslax hasn't let me down yet, but this is my first real day I've had to push it and run through it completely.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jun 22, 2016)

Well i sent the Butterslax back to get the KSR/Rhodes. I really liked the Butterslax but it just wasn't my sound and for the price i'd rather have the KSR


----------



## Hachetjoel (Jun 24, 2016)

sounds brutal but I prefer the rhodes for sure


----------



## technomancer (Jun 24, 2016)

Alex is a great guy and I love his clips, but his playing and style is not what you want to demo brutal  It's also worth noting that he only had that amp in his hands for a couple hours when he made the clip, IIRC he picked it up for a friend of his that came to get it later that day.

I still want to get my hands on one of these and a JP2C 

This is an interesting demo with the 'slax and a JP2C



Again not dialed in for the brutals but an interesting clip. Also fixed your embed


----------



## Hachetjoel (Jun 24, 2016)

Yea I agree with everything you just said, saw that comparison. I would kill for either of those. I was cbus wasn't such a gear desert so I could try either of those out because they sound meaty as ..... Also thanks for the fix.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 24, 2016)

Hachetjoel said:


> Yea I agree with everything you just said, saw that comparison. I would kill for either of those. I was cbus wasn't such a gear desert so I could try either of those out because they sound meaty as ..... Also thanks for the fix.



Yeah it's been hard to avoid the temptation of buying one from Sweetwater just to try out... problem is I have no idea what I'd move to cover it if I love it


----------



## Hachetjoel (Jun 24, 2016)

You can always donate bodily fluids. I'd gladly give up replenishable fluids for either of those amps.


----------



## Xcaliber (Jun 24, 2016)

Hachetjoel said:


> You can always donate bodily fluids. I'd gladly give up replenishable fluids for either of those amps.



<Calculating how many bodily fluids it would take to get enough $$$ to buy a Blutterslax>...


----------



## Hachetjoel (Jun 24, 2016)

You mean the Amount of worth it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 24, 2016)

Hachetjoel said:


>






technomancer said:


> Again not dialed in for the brutals but an interesting clip. Also fixed your embed




Love how this amp sounds. It's got this thing where it's got that vintage Marshall sag and thump, but still has ton of bite and tightness to make it sound modern. 

Also, the dude in the 2nd video made that JP2C sound pretty bad.


----------



## thrashcomics (Jun 29, 2016)

So I took my Juggernaut over to The Music Zoo today to play through a few amps and this thing SLAYED. Holy .... its a good amp. I set everything to my typical Marshall style amp default of 7 across the board and it required no tweaking beyond that though there are a myriad of sounds in it. The tonal difference between the 2nd and 3rd channel even with the same eq settings really blew me away. The 2nd channel is everything you would expect from a Friedman while the 3rd bumped the gain and low mids up to a territory unexplored by Dave thus far. I have been contemplating finding a 1987x to send over to these guys for a kitchen sink mod, now I need to figure out if they can replicate the distentigration channel as a mod on an old Marshall.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 11, 2016)

Surprised this hasn't been posted... official Butterslax demo


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 11, 2016)

I really hope that clean channel can get pristine clean. I know he wanted a crunch sound, but it would be a very, very versatile amp if it can get super clean. 

This took the crown away from the JJ100 as the best Friedman amp so far, IMO. Love how it can go from the low-gain crunch all the way to those tight low-tuned tones with no pedals.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 11, 2016)

Here you go, one of the guys on a Facebook group I'm on has one and here's his clean channel demo... it can do cleans


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 11, 2016)

Cool, definitely sounds usable. 

Would have been nice if they added a boost mode or something, so you can have that pristine clean, then go to grit with a footswitch.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 11, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Cool, definitely sounds usable.
> 
> Would have been nice if they added a boost mode or something, so you can have that pristine clean, then go to grit with a footswitch.



I'm sure Friedman could add one, he does a lot of custom work on various amps for customers.


----------



## hairychris (Jul 13, 2016)

If I was still playing guitar in a band I'd deffo be thinking about one of these, even though >3k GBP!


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Aug 2, 2016)

I messed around with one for over an hour today with a bunch of different guitars. Clean channel was the most surprising, ridiculously flexible. That channel three, though... Absolutely phenomenal.

I'll be selling a bunch of gear very, very soon.


----------



## SloeGin (Aug 4, 2016)

This is a nice demo


----------



## technomancer (Aug 4, 2016)

^ fixed your embed for you


----------



## PBGas (Aug 5, 2016)

Great sounding amp!


----------

